# I've been recently diagonised and I'm terrified I'm going to die young



## LostAngel28 (Jul 6, 2016)

I can't stop crying. I've tried so hard to keep myself healthy and would only snack in moderation. I feel like I'm forever cursed. I'm scared I'm going to die before I'm 30. I know I will because I'm handicapped, yes, I can do things but I can't cope by myself, I find cooking so complicated and I know that I'll be dead soon. I just came here because I know all of you will be supportive and I really admire you, you're brave and smarter than me, you're going to live longer than me.


----------



## palmoff (Jul 7, 2016)

I got news for you, you aint going to die at or before your 30 and even if you did, what use is worrying about it, will it change it ?
No, whatever happens will happen, worrying about death will only make your journey through life harder, so stop it, stop worrying its a useless emotion that never helped anyone.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi and Welcome Lost Angel.
I was diagnosed T2 in the early 1990s and according to the clinic I was under , I had been so for at least 10years 
You are not going to leave this mortal coil anytime soon , OK. 
Am I right in thinking that you have not been diagnosed with diabetes very long. It does come as an awful shock in the beginning.

Do you have anyone that could help you cook some meals.
It would help us if you could tell us what you like to eat, snacks and all plus what you can cook, you may find that we will give you a nice supprise about what's a good an healthy diet for us T2s.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 7, 2016)

LostAngel28 said:


> I can't stop crying. I've tried so hard to keep myself healthy and would only snack in moderation. I feel like I'm forever cursed. I'm scared I'm going to die before I'm 30. I know I will because I'm handicapped, yes, I can do things but I can't cope by myself, I find cooking so complicated and I know that I'll be dead soon. I just came here because I know all of you will be supportive and I really admire you, you're brave and smarter than me, you're going to live longer than me.


Hi LostAngel28, welcome to the forum  Whoa! Hold on there! Diabetes is serious, but the good thing about it is that it CAN be managed well and doesn't have to have an adverse effect on your life chances or life expectancy, so please take a few deep breaths and take a little time to learn more about it. Most often, people are frightened when they are diagnosed because they don't know enough about what it all entails - it's a perfectly natural fear of the unknown. Sometimes people may have heard stories about friends of friends or relatives who have had a poor experience in the past, but if this is true in your case, bear in mind that the stories apply to other people, not you - and you have found us to help and support you! 

How did you come to be diagnosed? Have you been given any medication for your diabetes? Please let us know all your questions and concerns - we will be more than happy to help you find a more positive future for yourself


----------



## Copepod (Jul 7, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, LostAngel28. 
Break things down into manageable sections. 
You mention finding cooking complicated - so, how about investigating evening classes for cooking, as many colleges offer leisure courses for adults, typically starting in September.
Also, ask your GP about lifestyle cooking courses. Jamie Oliver Ministry of Food offer courses in Leeds, Bradford, Rotherham and Tyneside - see http://www.jamieoliver.com/jamies-ministry-of-food/ Click on CENTRES in top navigation bar.
Many local authorities offer cheap or free activity sessions at leisure centres at specific times and / or free activitity sessions in local parks. Sometime you need to be refered by GP, so it's worth asking them. 
Parkruns are free times 5km events every Saturday morning. Many people start by alternating running, jogging and walking, so don't think you have to run 5km straight away.


----------



## Soidogbob (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi lostangel28

I was diagnosed 1 week ago, its not the end just the start. Think positive.

learn to cook, we are not talking master chef just good food which your body will accept.

Buy a meter and start testing.

Google low carb meals. can be so simple easy and good for you.  If your unsure come here and ask questions.

This forum is fantastic for advice on everything from food, testing and glucose etc.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi LostAngel,

Sorry to hear about the DX, quite a shock I know, but there is life after DX....... Many of us are in better shape than we have been for years, diabetes has given us motivation to start treating our bodies right & evaluating just what is happening to us on a daily basis.

You would be surprised to find out how many famous people (actors, athletes, broadcasters etc) are diabetic..... Your life doesn't change just your perspective

Diabetes is a life sentence, whether to do hard time or not is up to you.


----------



## Lilian (Jul 8, 2016)

Hugs LostAngel.    Are you just going through one of those down in the dumps phases, or are you perhaps having a bout of real clinical depression.    I would have a chat with your doctor about these feelings.   Are you perhaps feeling not too good because your blood glucose is running a bit on the high side.   How long have you been diagnosed.   It can be a shock and coping might look a bit overwhelming when you already have another disability to cope with.    Do not try to do everything at once.   You can try simple foods like salad with a hard boiled egg.    Or scrambled egg and beans.


----------



## AJLang (Jul 8, 2016)

Hello LostAngel I would really recommend talking to your GP about how you are feeling and ask if you can be referred for a course of CBT. I was very sceptical about CBT until I tried it for something recently To deal with something that was REALLY scared about and it has helped me lots. Diabetes is a pain in the butt but please don't think that you are going to die from it. I've been diabetic for 45 years, since I was 2, and I'm still alive and kicking  please keep posting and asking questions.


----------

